

Greece buys 500 M1A1 from the US - akaJens
http://www.defencegreece.com/index.php/2011/10/the-u-s-approved-to-grant-400-m1a1-abrams-to-greece/
Hard to believe where the money is from - ahh, a credit from the US. Is it the same Greece that has a problem with its credits? And the US, don`t they have a problem with their deficit? Sorry, i forgot, WEAPONS!
======
sp332
Greece didn't buy them, the US granted them. For free, as far as I can tell.

~~~
akaJens
As far as I understood does the US government pay the money directly to the
company building the tanks - i call this a subsidy, grant sounds much nicer.
Buying and selling or exporting and importing on credit - isn`t this in the
core of the worldwide financial crisis?

~~~
sp332
If it were a loan, I would only be curious why Greece wants 400 really nice
tanks. But a grant doesn't have to be paid back like a loan does, so it's not
"on credit". So now I'm curious why the US want Greece to have 400 really nice
tanks?

~~~
akaJens
Call my meticulous but isn`t it the same? The US government pays the company
that build the tanks, so it is a loan on the American people.

~~~
sp332
I don't see how it's a loan at all. The grant will never be repaid. The US
just gifted them a bunch of tanks (or money, however you look at it). If it's
a loan, who has to pay back?

